# [solved] vmware: /dev/vmnet* missing

## someone12345

Hi everybody,

I was playing around with vmware-workstation and finally ended up with reinstalling vmware workstation 6.5.3 completely from scratch. But now the /dev/vmnet* device files are missing.

Does  somebody have a clue how to get them back?  :Smile: Last edited by someone12345 on Sat Nov 21, 2009 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## platojones

Is your vmnet kernel module loaded?  

```
lsmod | grep vm
```

You may also want to check the output from dmesg to see if the module had problems loading.[/code]

----------

## platojones

Oh and since you re-installed from scratch, did you run:

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation
```

to set up networking?

----------

## someone12345

Nope, I didn't. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

